# できる vs 作られる



## adexx

Hi,
I heard that (から)作られる (meaning "made (of/from)") can be replaced by (から)できる. But is that always the case?
I mean, can we use "できる" when taking about all kinds of things like buildings, objects, food, even human body etc., ...? Or is it only limited to construction, objects...?
And should it always be できた in this sense?
Thanks,


----------



## wathavy

Basically, I would agree with your conclusion.
Except the last line.


----------



## Flaminius

I wouldn't say 作られる if no conscious effort is involved in order for the object to be produced.

One of the objects that no conscious effort can be assumed for is the human body.
人間の体は60%の水分と40%の組織からできている(*作られている)。


----------



## adexx

I see, thanks.
What about the tense of the verb? Will it make much difference using Vる/Vている/Vた?


----------



## adexx

Any native speaker? Please help explain.


----------



## wathavy

adexx said:


> I see, thanks.
> What about the tense of the verb? Will it make much difference using Vる/Vている/Vた?


る＝ている
た is past, I think.


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
Your question is difficult to me. 
For example;
１．木で出来る椅子
２．木で出来ている椅子
３．木で出来た椅子

I think 2 and 3 have almost equal meaning; a chair made of wood.
I think we don't use 1 usually.
The meaning of 1 is; a chair which you can make using wood.

But all three have roughly the same meaning to me.


----------



## adexx

I see. Guess I'll stick to 出来た


----------



## Flaminius

Wishfull said:


> Hi.
> Your question is difficult to me.
> For example;
> １．木で出来る椅子
> ２．木で出来ている椅子
> ３．木で出来た椅子
> 
> I think 2 and 3 have almost equal meaning; a chair made of wood.
> I think we don't use 1 usually.
> The meaning of 1 is; a chair which you can make using wood.
> 
> But all three have roughly the same meaning to me.


I agree with your judgement that できた (cf. 3) is the most natural conjugation if it is to be used attributively (modifying a noun).  However, I'd stick to my previous 人間の体は60%の水分と40%の組織からできている for cases where できる is the main verb of the sentence.  Replacing できている with できた does not work.

*adexx*, if I limit my explanations on the morphology of main verbs, _-ru_/_-ta_ are actions while _-teiru_/_-teita_ are states (both progressive and resultative).

人間の体は60%の水分と40%の組織からできる implies that one is trying to explain how to make a human body.  It would a good sentence if we were talking about manufacturing something such as chemicals.

人間の体は60%の水分と40%の組織からできた means one has created a human body and is reporting how one did so.

人間の体は60%の水分と40%の組織からできていた is either one has just found the compositions of the human body, which has been hitherto unknown or one is describing an extinct species.

I am afraid this is too big a subject to be discussed in a single thread.  You may want to take a look at discussions with tense/aspect tag.


----------



## wathavy

Dekita means Done as well.
And I should have said, it is passive form, in this case.


----------

